# Customer rant



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Got a call at 5PM yesterday.I need 3 loads of hay by 9AM.Grinder is comeing.

Really,I'm combining beans!And I didn't start till 3 because they were to wet and could of done it before then,or the day before when it was misting.

Well it's 5AM now I'll have another cup of coffee and go load hay in the dark for this knot head.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purity sure that guys brother has a place right down the road from me......for three loads, I'll put up with a little


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

3 load in 4 hours? He must not be far and you must be hustling.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> 3 load in 4 hours? He must not be far and you must be hustling.


12 miles,10 min to load & unload


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

You can load a trailer and strap it in 10 min? Your good....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

12 miles? Why strap it?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> 12 miles? Why strap it?


Ha...good point. Maybe in MN. In our area of PA they would probably lock you up if they caught you..


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> You can load a trailer and strap it in 10 min? Your good....


what are straps?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Back when we were tractor pulling a lot, buddy and I could load tractors, duals and weights, and skid loader, and chain load down in 19 minutes and some change. That was a well oiled machine, now I can't throw chains around in 20 minutes. We also were a touch overweight at times. 12,500 lb tractor, a 5,500 lb tractor, 2,000 lbs of suitcase weights, 6,500 lb skidloader, and a set of 24.5x32 axle hubs and duals.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> 12 miles? Why strap it?


3mins


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> 3mins


thats not a legal strapping here.

Stability of round bales is quite a bit different if they are 5' or 4' wide.

5' wide bales are a bit wide hauling but much more stable on a load 2 wide on bottom and 1 wide on top then 4' wides double stacked.I see yours isn't double stacked but it's a more common to double stack 4' wide bales.

Huge difference in stability from a nice dense hay bale compared to straw or stalks.I always strap straw or stalks if going on a main road.

My 12 mile haul was back roads where I only met 2 tractors the entire time hauling the 3 loads defiantly not like the traffic some have to deal with.I met more deer then people on the road and did bump one pretty good with the bumper.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If you can't Dodge it, Ram it!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> 3mins


Nice, quick and easy... For a short trip, perfect!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Since this topic has been started, I'll add.

Buyer called today for hay, I had a few I was willing to spare. Asked when he would be coming, he replied with Saturday. Told him I wouldn't be available all day, gave him times I was available to load, 8 AM and after 4 PM. Wasn't good enough for him, he wanted to get it hauled and done with before the weather hits Sunday (chance of snow) and he would see another guy. Ok that's his right as a consumer.

The problem I have is all he wanted was 2 loads, how is this not ample time to haul? Second, I've shot whole days waiting on him to show up to move multiple loads, only for him to grab one. Third, he's been out of hay for a week. Fourth, even a single load will get him past the 'epic snow forecast' until he gets back for the next load. Ugh now I have 5 fingers up, I have a life too.

Sorry, I'm going to the Farm Toy Show that I've been planning on attending for months with my family.


----------



## Randy Litton (Jan 21, 2018)

Customer's are not, I repeat NOT always right, but they are always the customer.

We have endured the same human nature in dealing with customers; it is what it is.

No shows, show late, can get it cheaper, is this the best you got, I wanted the first cutting, and the best was, grandpa paid10 cents a bale when he was young.

illegitimis non carborundum


----------

